# Feeder Manga, Right STUFF



## FemFeeder (Jul 13, 2007)

Can anyone help me find this? Here's a page from it and the cover of one of the issues..


----------



## UberAris (Jul 13, 2007)

It's looks like the manga "Belly love" and either way, your best bet is to look on Torrent searches, that would be the easiest way to get it.


----------



## FemFeeder (Jul 13, 2007)

UberAris said:


> It's looks like the manga "Belly love" and either way, your best bet is to look on Torrent searches, that would be the easiest way to get it.



I'm here to show my ignorance...I don't know what a Torrent search is :doh:


----------



## UberAris (Jul 13, 2007)

bittorrent.com/
rapidsearch.yi.org/
isohunt.com/

... just search Yahoo for "_____________ Torrent"


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jul 13, 2007)

It's on rapid share as Love Belly.


----------



## enomike (Jul 13, 2007)

I found this link while I was looking around. It might help.
http://anonym.to/?http://katohayabus...ent/kikan.html


----------



## Da Games Elite (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow...is it a fan-made manga, because I couldn't find it on a Manga search engine...


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice picture. Big belly lover


----------



## Da Games Elite (Jul 13, 2007)

Anyone have a link to a Torrent site? Rapid Share took way too long...


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 13, 2007)

TheNowhereMan said:


> It's on rapid share as Love Belly.



Not quite, that's one of the author's earlier works.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 13, 2007)

enomike said:


> I found this link while I was looking around. It might help.
> http://anonym.to/?http://katohayabus...ent/kikan.html



You normally browse around in an anonymizer? The non-elipsessed version of the link ( and I apologize if I'm the only one for whom the posted one isn't working) is :
http://katohayabusa.sakura.ne.jp/event/kikan.html


----------



## FemFeeder (Jul 15, 2007)

this one here looks most appealing...I wonder if there's any way to get a name....

http://katohayabusa.sakura.ne.jp/event/marumaru.jpg


----------



## FemFeeder (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm guessing the name is in the link... maru maru? There's a download button but i don't read Japanese so i can't figure it out....


----------



## ss3vegita (Apr 22, 2008)

FemFeeder said:


> Can anyone help me find this? Here's a page from it and the cover of one of the issues..



If anyone still cares 
http://rapidshare.com/files/85080935/_saha__kato_hayabusa_-_right_stuff__english_.rar.html
direct download in english


----------



## ss3vegita (Apr 22, 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/85080935/_saha__kato_hayabusa_-_right_stuff__english_.rar.html


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 3, 2008)

Phooey!

I can't get it to work!


Dennis


----------



## Chimpi (May 3, 2008)

Da Games Elite said:


> Anyone have a link to a Torrent site? Rapid Share took way too long...



Torrents are generally illegal, as they contain media (usually, not always) and are distributed from peer to peer in order to share files. Convenient, free, and usually illegal. Torrents containing content that was created by the content creator (for instance, a Manga writer/drawer) is not illegal and is a very unique and most excellent way to share common interests.
That being said, go to Google dot com and type in "Torrent". You'll find quite a lot.


----------



## FreneticFang (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow!

Japanese people really have things down pact! Hottest manga EVER


----------



## enomike (Jun 5, 2008)

Does Anybody Have Any Other Way Of Looking At The Movies For The Manga Because I Can't Seem To Watch Them?


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 6, 2008)

Movies? Kato Hayabusa does anime now?


----------



## Baba Fats (Jun 8, 2008)

FemFeeder said:


> Can anyone help me find this? Here's a page from it and the cover of one of the issues...



You'll find the rest of that story here, in both English and Japanese -

http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i166/Necromancer777/BBw/?start=40

along with pages from another manga called Eat 'Em Up (Japanese only). No torrent, no Rapid Share, no muss, no fuss. Please respect the man's bandwidth, though: don't everybody jump into the pool at once. And remember to read these panels from right to left. I've tried both, and they make more sense that way.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jun 9, 2008)

I always thought the male lead in this story was a bit of a dickweed.


----------



## IrishBard (Jun 9, 2008)

this is really cool!

finally, combining my too great passions in life, fat women and manga!


----------



## Fairia (Jun 9, 2008)

Are there any other manga titles out there that have weight gain or BBW/SSBBW or even immobile content?


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes. Unfortunately I don't remember much more than that. 
To give this post some purpose here's a link to the section of animexpansion.com where they keep any remotely interesting scans they find. http://www.animexpansion.com/Scans.htm .


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice! Thanks for the link!


Dennis


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 11, 2008)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Very nice! Thanks for the link!
> 
> 
> Dennis



Yeah, but is it rep-worthy?


----------



## Tychondarova (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow, Kato Hayabusa has a lot of other feeder manga. Does anyone know if these are translated into English anywhere, and if so, how do I find them?

Thanks! This guy does great work!

-Ty


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 14, 2008)

Tychondarova said:


> Wow, Kato Hayabusa has a lot of other feeder manga. Does anyone know if these are translated into English anywhere, and if so, how do I find them?
> 
> Thanks! This guy does great work!
> 
> -Ty



Yes. The manga's been around for a few years and worked it's way through bbwchan and a bunch of other places. You can usually find a translated copy by googling, "kato hayabusa" and ignoring all the links for the film. Right now the third link that comes up is for the blog of a guy named, "SaHa" who has a few translated manga available on his blog .


----------



## enomike (Jun 17, 2008)

is there any other way to see this manga with out rapidshare it wont let me in.


----------

